# Forum > News > Help & Support > Suggestions >  MMORPG Gold and Services Retailer Reviews?

## Matt

Should MMOwned offer reviews of MMOG gold and services(power leveling) stores?
Users would be able to vote and rate all the retailers with an integrated system, which would add up a cumulative score.
Would you be Interested in this? Use this? etc?

----------


## Dwarpy

I love the idea.

Personally, I probably wouldn't write any reviews just to the fact that I don't USE these services. But if someone else was willing to pay  :Wink:

----------


## Cypher

Haha, I think all of us would if it was at someone elses expense Dwarpy.  :Big Grin:

----------


## janzi9

And we could.. Powerlevel my guy to 60? ><

----------

